# Sock knit pattern



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sock knit pattern

A simple, one at a time, top down, heel flap construction sock pattern. Easy understated pattern, great for variegated yarns.

http://www.hedgehogfibres.com/freepatterns/vestigial.pdf

Enjoy.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow, they look very nice. I want to try socks and this may be the pattern. Diane


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you. Sock is good looking.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. Sounds like easy enough so I can step out of the just knit sock box. Nice pattern very straight forward.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

I get a blank download screen when I use your link?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have never knit socks but thought this looked like a simple pattern that many others might enjoy.

you are all very welcome and happy knitting.


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

I really like these socks, thank you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I get a blank download screen when I use your link?


I saw you also posted on the blanket pattern you also get a blank screen. 
I don't know why, when the links do work and many others have already downloaded the patterns. I don't have a answer as to why you can't access the links. Maybe it has something to do with something on your computer.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks. I'll see if I can access it via a different path. I appreciate your answer.

Natalie


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Now I feel really stupid ....

I just needed to wait a little longer for it to download. I was too hasty in closing it before my pc could finish thinking about opening the page. PC must be getting old with me.

Thanks for a lovely pattern, I have a printed copy in my hand.

Natalie


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

South Africa said:


> Now I feel really stupid ....
> 
> I just needed to wait a little longer for it to download. I was too hasty in closing it before my pc could finish thinking about opening the page. PC must be getting old with me.
> 
> ...


Glad that you were able to get the pattern, some do take a minute to open.
Enjoy the pattern.


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Great socks. Yet another pattern I have saved. Lots of sock yarn, not enough time :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> thanks for sharing.


your very welcome.

Enjoy the pattern, happy knitting.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you. Will give these a go.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks good. Thank you!


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Magic loop scared me off. Never made socks yet.
Barbara


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks like pattern LOTS. I saved it to my thumb drive. Love the texture.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Lovely pattern, but I'm not going to rewrite it so I can use dpns. Magic Loop makes no sense to me even after watching the video.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have never made a top down sock but this looks easy enough . Very well written. Thanx.



mombr4 said:


> Sock knit pattern
> 
> A simple, one at a time, top down, heel flap construction sock pattern. Easy understated pattern, great for variegated yarns.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> Sock knit pattern
> 
> A simple, one at a time, top down, heel flap construction sock pattern. Easy understated pattern, great for variegated yarns.
> 
> ...


I love this sock pattern. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

South Africa said:


> I get a blank download screen when I use your link?


So did I


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> So did I


I just went to the link and it took a minute to come up, but the link does work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mejarrett said:


> I love this sock pattern. Thank you for posting.


your very welcome, enjoy the pattern.

It's my pleasure to share links I come across of patterns I think others will enjoy making.


----------

